# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Linea nigra

## stellita

evo pitanje onima sa sličnim iskustvom...
naime nakon druge trudnoće u kojoj sam imala od pupka naniže lineu nigru ona je nestala. Ali nakon treće trudnoće ona je još tu, nešto svjetlija nego u trudnoći ali je još tu. Može li se nečim to reducirati ili će i ona treći put isčeznuti ali nakon dužeg vremena???

----------


## benedetta

Ja sam rodila prije 8 tjedana, i linea se još jako dobro vidi, nešto je tanja,a li je tamna boja jednaka. Smanjila se je jedino s gornje strane, a čitala sam kako može proći i 6 mjeseci pa i više nakon poroda, a da je linea još tu. Ne znam koliko je to točno, ali budući da su prošla već 2 mjeseca i još je tu, ne bih se čudila da je istina.

----------


## Berlin

Moja se proteže od pupka prema gore, doduše rodila sam ima 2 tjedna pa još ništa ne očekujem. 
Sestra mi kaže da je njoj tek nakon nekih šest mjeseci nestala.

----------


## stellita

ja se toplo nadam da će nestati......ovako bi izgledalo kao da sam operirana...  :Laughing:

----------


## lore

da vas utjesim..godinu i 2,5 mj nakon poroda jos uvijek je imam   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Berlin

> da vas utjesim..godinu i 2,5 mj nakon poroda jos uvijek je imam


Vrlo utješno.   :Smile:

----------


## Nia_Zg

9 mjeseci nakon poroda, skoro pa je nestala, još se jako malo vidi. Mislim da će kroz mjesec dva skroz nestati.

----------


## stellita

dakle ima i pozitivnih i negativnih iskustava...joj joj

----------


## miele

Moja je relativno brzo nestala,na znam kad ali bebać ima 4 mjeseca a ja je više nemam,jupiii!

----------


## stellita

> Moja je relativno brzo nestala,na znam kad ali bebać ima 4 mjeseca a ja je više nemam,jupiii!


[/b]miele* sretnice jedna!*

----------


## Dragonfly

Bebač ima 4 mjeseca, skoro je više nema. Ponekad si napravim piling pa malo jače zegrebem po trbuhu. Tak je nestala i u prvoj trudnoći. 
Ima nade  :Grin:

----------


## stellita

koliko sam pročitala dok žene doje treba nešto više vremena da ona nestane. Budući je potaknuta osobitom dozom hormona i većom količinom melanina treba joj i vremena da dođe na staro. Najbolji dio koji sam pročitala je taj da su neke žene užasno ponosne na tu liniju jer to znači da su postale mame dok druge se srame da im se uopće vidi.
Uglavnom vele da će isčeznuti nakon smanjenja laktacije.....djiz...

----------


## miele

Da bar tako brzo salo nestane,ja mislim da se u svakom slučaju mora povući nisam čula da je ikome ostala.

----------


## lore

sad znam u cemu je problem   :Smile:  
moja se jos uvijek ne da s cice..ocito mi ne gine crta do 5. godine   :Laughing:

----------


## likica_i

3 mjeseca od poroda i jos je tu

----------


## andream

Moja je i dalje tu, tamna i velika (do ispod cica) i 2,5 mj nakon poroda...

----------


## stellita

vibram da nam prođe ili bar da bude svjetlija  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## nikol2

Moja je 6 mjeseci nakon poroda još uvijek tu, malčice je posvjetlila, ali se još uvijek vidi. Mene još ne smeta tako jer svoj "krasan" špekasti trbuščić čuvam samo za oči MM, ali se nadam da će do ljeta i trbuščić i linea nestati   :Laughing:

----------


## stellita

nikol kako si to zgodno napisala...špekasti trbuh.....  :Laughing:  
moja je isto malo svjetlija i pola je skoro isčezlo a dojimo naveliko....a do ljeta moramo biti malo tanje da.....da da...

----------


## Lady Grey

3,5 mjeseca nakon poroda, nešto svijetlija, ali još uvijek je nepogrešivo tu.

----------


## mama u boji

Potpuno je nestala 10ak mjeseci nakon poroda. Ali nije mi smetala, nimalo. Baš mi je zapravo bila slatka  :Smile:

----------


## susret

I moja je još tu, a malecka ima 4 mj. Ne smeta mi boja nego oblik trbuha, nekako je mlohav, još uvijek imam "viška kože". Nadam se da će se stisnuti do ljeta.   :Laughing:

----------


## Tincha

skoro 10mj od poroda, još uvijek je nagovještaj linee tu... Meni je to baš slatko...

----------


## frost

evo 5 meseci proslo, bledi ,ali itekako se vidi. ne smeta mi

----------


## inikaaaaaa

cure , kad ste vi to dobile ? ja je uopće nemam , a u 23-ćem smo tjednu i već imam golemu trbušinu ... jel normalno da je nemam?

----------


## stellita

ja sam u prvoj trudnoći imala tek naznaku linee nigre, u drugoj malo više pa je opet nestala a u trećoj mi je otišla iznad pupka i evo 7 mjeseci poslije već je jako svjetlija a još uvijek cikamo (uz jedan obrok rižice dnevno)....

----------


## mmamma

U prvoj trudnoci linea je bila jako vidljiva i nestala je cetiri mjeseca nakon poroda uz pilinge trbuha, a u drugoj trudnoci mi se uopce nije vidjela..tek nakon poroda. Sad je skoro tri mjeseca od poroda i uz dva pilinga skoro se vise i ne vidi.

----------


## moia

možda ovisi i puti.

ja sam 5 tjedana od poroda i već je počela blijediti, a opako je bila izražena. inače nisam crnka. brineta sam sa svjetlim očima, dakle nemam neku masno tamnu put, ali tamniju u svakom slučaju da.

inače u bolnici su mi još napomenuli, a kasnije me je i moja babica upozorila da jednu čitavu godinu moram pauzirati od sunčanja ako ne želim da si zabetoniram lineu zauvijek.
tak da ove godine ništa od sunčanja.

----------


## sir_oliver

meni 9 mj od poroda i još uvijek se vidi

----------


## migoh

> meni 9 mj od poroda i još uvijek se vidi


isto tako,samo je full svijetla

----------


## annie84

5 mjeseci nakon poroda-vidi se, no vrlo je svijetla..

----------


## ani4

meni se i nakon 2 godine vidjela, doduse preko zime bas i ne, ali ljeti se pomalo vidjela.

----------


## acqua

> 5 mjeseci nakon poroda-vidi se, no vrlo je svijetla..


također

----------


## Vishnja

uh, dva meseca nakon porođaja još se uvek vidi. i ona i tamna fleka u pupku. mada, čini mi se da ipak pomalo bledi...
nisam znala za ove preventivne mere u vezi sa sunčanjem. dakle, moram nabaviti jednodelni kostim za ovo leto...

----------


## andream

> možda ovisi i puti.
> 
> ja sam 5 tjedana od poroda i već je počela blijediti, a opako je bila izražena. inače nisam crnka. brineta sam sa svjetlim očima, dakle nemam neku masno tamnu put, ali tamniju u svakom slučaju da.
> 
> inače u bolnici su mi još napomenuli, a kasnije me je i moja babica upozorila da jednu čitavu godinu moram pauzirati od sunčanja ako ne želim da si zabetoniram lineu zauvijek.
> tak da ove godine ništa od sunčanja.


 Ovo nisam znala. Meni je i dalje prisutna, samo je pupak sada kao prije.

----------

